# Events in the Las Vegas, Nevada area?



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone know of any agility, lure coursing, etc. events coming to the Las Vegas, NV (or surrounding) areas? I would love to know if anyone had any knowledge of this. Thanks!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

For AKC events you can check akc.org and then search events or infodog.com then select show information and then search by state, this is for NV http://infodog.com/panels/nv.htm and then you can check the type for the event offered. If you click on any of the types it'll give you a list of the abbreviations.

If you want UKC it's ukcdogs.com and then just search events. 

I didn't see any Lure coursing listed. Not sure if they don't have any local clubs offering it or not. I'd try to find a national club for the LC and then see if they have clubs local to you that you could contact. 

Good luck 
Tami


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------

